# Correct Color For The Klingon D-7?



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm working on a Polar Lights TOS D-7,it's primed, and I'm ready to paint the final coat. I've read many opinions, and I'm looking for the best colors with as little mixing as possible. Any su:thumbsup:ggestions?

Thanks 

Tom


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The main color is a pale light green. Krylon celery green is close.

The top surfaces are a medium grey/purple.

The R2 web sight used to have a good article l on it.

EDIT:

http://round2models.com/articles/klingon-color-theory-101


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks mach7! Since my post I went to my LHS and picked up Tamayia Gray Green AS-29 which I think is close to what I want. Very muted on the green which I think will look very good. I will go to the Round 2 website for the purple color. I appreicate the suggestions!:thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Its not purple. It is medium gray.









This is a good reference for the green.









The is the 'Roddenberry' model as seen in the Profiles in History catalog years ago. It was painted by Matt Jefferies to match the filming model in case they ever needed to use two models in a single shot, but the series was cancelled before something like that could happen.

The model was already painted primer gray when it was delivered and the green color and markings were added to that.

Scott


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Scott,

You know more about this than me, But when I saw the Roddenberry model at the Science Fiction museum years ago in Seattle the top had a purple tint to the grey.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Might have been influenced by flourescent lighting?


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Also could have been visually influenced by the green color, which is the complimentary color of purple, making it appear to have a purple tint. I can even see that happening in the pic above in which the grey appears purplish next to the green.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I concur

when I painted mine, I used a medium gray and in some lighting it does take on that purple-ish tone


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

One reason I tend to be non-purple is the intake paperwork from the Smithsonian mentions a gray and says nothing about a purple tinge to it. Other than that, I have to go with what I know in that both models were delivered to Paramount painted with a gray primer. Since that is flat and Matt Jefferies said he added the green to both models, my conclusion was he just kept the gray primer. There are plenty of folk out there who insist the purple is present and I have no way to support the alternative view, other than what I've stated here. That and purple just doesn't make sense. I mean, if nothing else the Romulans would just laugh at the Klingons for using such an odd color choice. Just like the Klingons would laugh at the little birdies painted on the Romulan ships...

Scott


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

CaptCBoard said:


> One reason I tend to be non-purple is the intake paperwork from the Smithsonian mentions a gray and says nothing about a purple tinge to it. Other than that, I have to go with what I know in that both models were delivered to Paramount painted with a gray primer. Since that is flat and Matt Jefferies said he added the green to both models, my conclusion was he just kept the gray primer. There are plenty of folk out there who insist the purple is present and I have no way to support the alternative view, other than what I've stated here. That and purple just doesn't make sense. I mean, if nothing else the Romulans would just laugh at the Klingons for using such an odd color choice. Just like the Klingons would laugh at the little birdies painted on the Romulan ships...
> 
> Scott


Seems like this is taking on the epic 'forever argument' of Grid Lines on the Enterprise! 

Didn't someone, one of our insanely knowledgeable brothers, who did a big breakdown on color temperatures and reflection and refraction and blending and some grey SEEM to have a purple cast to them? Maybe it was longer ago. 

Anyway, I try to just use logic and reason and apply what knowledge I have of film making. If Jefferies had wanted a purple tone, he would have used something much more obviously purple, because of stage lighting and degradation from optical printing. 

And as I've said in a much older thread, it's important to keep in consideration that the reason for painting the ship the way it is was to give it an interesting look, again keeping in mind the realities of filming and image degrading when run thru the optical printer. It's to give character, to define and outline, just like Nimoy's makeup. To make sure you see the curves and angles.

However, I'm still blown away that the SkyDiver in UFO is an automobile gold color. sheesh.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Both very reasoned arguments. They seem logical.

I like the idea of a purpleish/grey topside.
Having said that I painted mine Light grey/green.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mach7 said:


> Both very reasoned arguments. They seem logical.
> 
> I like the idea of a purpleish/grey topside.
> Having said that I painted mine Light grey/green.


And this, of course, is the ultimate, true answer. Paint it the way that you like, that looks good to you. Paint it the way that fits your view of what's 'normal' for Klingons. Me, when I watched Star Trek on TV back in the '60s and early '70s, the Klingon Ship was always gray. Maybe, *maybe* different shades of gray but without question gray. That's how it looked on our 13 inch Admiral color TV. And, as proof, that's what color it was in the Animated Series. So there.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

There was a thread on this same topic back a couple of months ago, just so you all know.:wave:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

This is the best photo I have of the 2nd Klingon ship when it was on display
at the Science Fiction museum in Seattle. It was years ago when the museum was good.











It was in a darkened room and inside a glass globe.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I painted my 1/650 D7 these colors: A mix of Ghost Grey and Napoleonic Violet on top and a mix of White, Pale Green, and French Blue on the bottom:

IMG_3734 by trekriffic, on Flickr

The first time using the violet was too dark so I ended up overspraying the upper surface with more Ghost Grey to tone it down. This is how she looked after weathering was added:

IMG_3892 by trekriffic, on Flickr

When photographed under brighter lights the colors wash out though and you end up with what appears to be a basically grey ship like what we saw on TV:

IMG_3910 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am going to go with the 80-20 Light Ghost Gray, and Napoleonic Violet for the upper surface. It just feels right to me considering it was the late 60's, and wouldn't surprise me very much that they could've gone with a gray-purple/green scheme. I appreciate everyone's opinions, and advice.:thumbsup: Thanks everybody!

Tom


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Sounds like a plan, please post photos of your build!


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here you go mach7, this is my progress so far. I have the base coat on, and just have to do a little clean up on it. Maybe by this weekend I can paint the top surfaces, and hit the formerly chrome parts with some steel paint as well.


http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2015-06-02 18.24.20.jpg

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2015-06-02 18.26.51.jpg

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2015-06-03 18.39.07.jpg


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The grey hull color seemed to have a faint purple tint at the sci-fi museum because of the HUGE RED FLOODLIGHTS bouncing off the ceiling. Throw red light on grey and it's gonna go purple.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

I used to think for years that the original model had some purple on it, that is until I recently completed this model.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoZinlxCrhg

I had just added the bubble gum green tones and noticed that the original primer I still had on the unpainted upper areas was thrown into the 'purple-scale'. I was pretty impressed, the lower green tones had changed the way my eyes perceived the primer, I was quite happy but unfortunately after I added my final dark grey colour to the top sections, the effect pretty much disappeared. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18440751821/in/dateposted-public/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18438998675/in/dateposted-public/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17818306733/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Here’s the Jim Key D-7 I built a few years back. I basically just followed Jim’s recipe for the hull colors (see below)…


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The reason the grey hull seen below has a slight purple cast…



…is because of the red light bouncing off the surrounding wall and ceiling. 



The only reason the Seaview’s hull does not have a purple cast in this shot is because my flash neutralized the ambient (red) light otherwise flooding the room.

People will believe what they want to believe of course, but the D-7 was not purple. Not even slightly. It’s all a trick of the ambient ight in combination with the neutral grey.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Tom, nice build so far! It's looking good.

Rob, Your right the ambient lighting was redish. It did look purpleish to my naked eye,
But you make a strong argument. I'm trying to remember where I first read about it being purpleish But everything tends to start to run together.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

FWIW, this is probably the definitive D-7 color thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=270424


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a bit of a setback yesterday. While doing a little touch up work the D-7 tipped over and developed a small crack in seam just above the boom. I have a busy weekend planned so this is going to set me back a few days. Anyways, it will give me time to consider all of the color options everyone has posted. I will post more once I can get back at it. Have a great weekend!:thumbsup:


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Crisis averted!! I was able to seal the crack, prime, and repaint over the damage. Now I'm hoping to have the top coat on by this weekend. I have a couple of other projects in the works so, I may have to slow this one down a bit. I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel though.:thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

The Undiscovered Country portrayed Klingon blood as purple. Would have been nice if the top D7 color was a reflection of their blood....


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think you're absolutely right, Rob.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Proper2 said:


> I think you're absolutely right, Rob.


Agreed. Makes perfect sense in hindsight for the D7 to sport purplish tones being that is the color of Klingon blood; that would be an intimidating color to paint a ship in that light. 
But I don't think we actually saw any Klingon blood in the original series or heard any comments that Klingons had purple blood so how can anyone say that it was the intent of those who built the original model and painted it to paint it the same color as Klingon blood? 
And, correct me if I'm wrong, but none of the post-TOS Klingon vessels depicted after we learned about the color of Klingon blood have had a any purplish paint schemes that we know of so perhaps there really isn't a tie in there after all.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Nah. Just speculating for the fun of it. Even at the end of ST6, the Klingon assassin that fell through the window ended up with deep red blood. Unless, the elite class is...blue-blooded!


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

charonjr said:


> Nah. Just speculating for the fun of it. Even at the end of ST6, the Klingon assassin that fell through the window ended up with deep red blood. Unless, the elite class is...blue-blooded!


Um, that was Col. West. Do you even watch Scooby Doo?:freak:

Trekkriffic, I think the repainted Klingon K'Tinga capital ship from TUC has some pinkish-red paneling paint to it so some cool cannon-speculation there!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Nope. Not Col. West, although he was kneeling over the Klingon assassin. Clearly red blood.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

charonjr said:


> Nope. Not Col. West, although he was kneeling over the Klingon assassin. Clearly red blood.


Col. West was revealed to be the assassin in Klingon disguise in the director's cut. This dubbed version is all I could find https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBlPbkfODms  Col. Whorf was heard saying "This is not Klingon blood".


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great info, Rob! :thumbsup: Thanks for all the research and a most excellent D7 build!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

robn1 said:


> Col. West was revealed to be the assassin in Klingon disguise in the director's cut. This dubbed version is all I could find https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBlPbkfODms  Col. Whorf was heard saying "This is not Klingon blood".


IIRC, the reason for the purple blood was simple, it was done to avoid a PG-13 rating for the movie due to the amount of blood depicted. In Next Generation, Klingon blood was red.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Well, I have never seen the Director's Cut of 6. Additionally, the copies I do have, Laserdisc, DVD and Bluray 2009 all show Col. West kneeling over the dead Klingon. Pic attached.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

That's not Col. West. 

West, who ended up being the assassin disguised as a Klingon, was played by Rene Auberjonois. He had the earlier line "we'll clean their chronometers" during the scene where they brief the President on their rescue plan

That's the Commander in Chief. He was introduced as such at the start of the briefing scene at the beginning of the movie.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

charonjr said:


> Well, I have never seen the Director's Cut of 6. Additionally, the copies I do have, Laserdisc, DVD and Bluray 2009 all show Col. West kneeling over the dead Klingon. Pic attached.


That's not Col. West, that's the "Chief in Command". Col. West was not credited but was played by Rene Auberjonois. His scenes only appear in the director's cut.



























I don't know what versions you have, but the original home video release, VHS and LD were only the director's cut. I have the LD from that release. The original theatrical version did not appear until the later special edition DVD and the BD.

http://en.memory-alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Star_Trek_VI:_The_Undiscovered_Country

Anyway, my apologies to the OP for the off-topic tangent.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, here is what I went with for the top surface coat. I decided to follow the PL instruction sheet and go with the 80/20 Light Ghost gray and Napoleonic Violet. Not sure if it is as dark as I had hoped but, I am sticking with it none the less.

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2008-01-01 12.20.17.jpg

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2008-01-01 12.02.34.jpg

Once I repaint the former chrome pieces, and put on the decals, it should be pretty nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

That looks great. I don't see any violet in the pics, how does it look in person?


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks!!! It actually looks more of a very light orchid/lavenderish in person. This may actually be a blessing because I was never completely sold on the purple color.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Looks great to me!
nice job.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Thx for the correction. The pix help a lot. I'll have to pull out the LD and have a watch.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks mach7!!!!


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like it's getting near the end. I have the formerly chromed parts painted steel and glued on. I believe it's just about ready for decals, and I think it turned out rather nicely.

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2015-06-17 20.15.37.jpg

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2015-06-17 20.14.08.jpg

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2015-06-17 20.13.45.jpg


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've finished painting the engine grill detail, and out on all of the decals last night, and it looking pretty sweet!!:thumbsup: I will wait a couple of days to clear coat because I have other things to get to this weekend. I am posting a few pictures, and I hope you like them!!!

Tom

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2008-01-01 12.16.09.jpg

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2008-01-01 12.15.40.jpg

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2008-01-01 12.04.30.jpg

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2015-06-19 13.18.56.jpg

http://i912.photobucket.com/albums/ac327/tdwi66/Klingon D-7/2015-06-19 13.04.32.jpg


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

It looks really really nice ! wonderful job : )


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

Exactly. "Screen Used" colors are often different than actual. So it really comes down to modelers preference. Same with Grey vs. Purple. I may paint my TOS 350 Duck egg blue. Haven't decided yet. Too many real world issues to stress over (IMHO)


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!!! Now I just have to clear coat it but, I'm debating whether I want to use Future floor wax or Tamaya semi gloss clear coat. I've never tried Future, and I'm afraid the Tamaya may damage the acrylic paint I used on the top surfaces.


----------

